# pc arranca pero no da imagen



## crespo (Abr 9, 2007)

tengo un pc viejo q al encenderlo arranca es decir, los ventiladores funcionan el dico duro tambien pero el pc no da imagen alguna no se ve nada ni siquiera carga la pantalla principal me dicen q puede ser la targeta de video pero esta buena, otros q es lña pila de la bios pero no logra funcionar, si alguien puede ayudar se lo agradesco, gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 10, 2007)

Hace algun pitido?
Se enciende el LED del disco duro? ¿parpadea?
El teclado destella las luces Blo,CAP...?

Cuando dices viejo que procesador lleva, 486,pentium,amd...


----------



## Elliot Cruz (Abr 13, 2007)

En estos casos la solucion a tu problema se busca con el sistema de PRUEBA Y ERROR

Deberas desarmar tu PC

1. pon tu memoria en otra pc a ver si enciende la otra pc. si enciende, tu memoria esta buena

2. si tu tarjeta de video es integrada, pues prueba poniendo otra tarjeta en una ranura vacia a ver si te da video.

3. pon tu procesador en otro board igual que el tuyo a ver si tu procesador sirve

4. prueba tambien el monitor, el power supply

5. NO NECESITAS probar discos duros, cd, floppy ya que la compu debe dar imagen si estos conectados


** ACUERDATE QUE PUEDE TENER MAS DE UNA PIEZA DAÑADA, PARA ESE CASO:

cuando pruebes por ejemplo la memoria, asegurate de que en donde pruebes la memoria todo lo otro sirve (el proc, el board, ect), solo vas a cambiar la mem.

asi podras conseguir la pieza que esta defectuosa.

lo unico malo es que vas a necesitar una compu muy parecida o igual a la tuya prestada o que tengas piezas de otra compu en tu casa o por ultimo llevarla a un centro tecnico


----------

